# SHOW YOUR MOST VALUABLE SODA BOTTLE



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 4, 2013)

Similar threads have been done in the past but with so many newbies joining lately I thought this would be a good time to do another one. Please show us a picture of your most valuable soda bottle (embossed or acl) and tell us something about it. And if you do happen to be a newbie to the hobby with a limited collection, that's okay just as long as the bottle you share is your most valuable. It should prove interesting to see what "pops" up.

 Thanks.

 Sodapopbob

 Here's mine ... (Which is also my favorite of the approximately 500 acls in my collection. I especially like the Huck Finn character on the label).

*Country Boy Beverages* ~ San Diego, California ~ Owens Illinois ~ 1944 ~ Short-lived bottler ~ Scarce / Rare

*$200+* to local collectors in near-mint condition.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 4, 2013)

Back ... (Encanto Bottling Company)


----------



## AlexD (Mar 4, 2013)

Currently the most valuable I own in hand is this one...[] I'm getting a Vicksburg Hutch in a few days, so I guess when it arrives it'll be next.


----------



## epackage (Mar 4, 2013)

GoldYRock Beverages bottle, I no longer own it or any other GoldYRock bottles because I was contacted by a family member years ago who was looking for pieces for his family and himself. The whole family now lives in California and I have sent 9 or 10 bottles, to them. When this acl does show up for sale it always brings $100-150, as do most of their other bottles, they are not a common find...


----------



## epackage (Mar 4, 2013)

Brookdale Soda, my personal favorites, I love them because they were the local soda of my youth. You could have any combination delivered or you could pick them up with your dad on a saturday morning just in time for BBQ's and picnics...


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Mar 4, 2013)

I would have to go with my LA WOLCOTT Coca-Cola bottle 

 Less than 10 known to exist. 

 Value: Not for sale []


----------



## tomscot2 (Mar 4, 2013)

This bottle is from the Gosman Company in Baltimore, MD. 1939


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 5, 2013)

Take your pick. I love of all!


----------



## MrSchulz (Mar 5, 2013)

Oriole from clinton bottling works clinton iowa.  Purchased for $10.95 sold that night for $175.  

 My next purchase, which will be my most expensive, is a ARLEN and SON blob top and a ARLEN AND SON slugplate quart!

 https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag152/mrschulz1/Oriole_zps43c70043.png


----------



## MrSchulz (Mar 5, 2013)

Valued at $500 for the pair


----------



## Conch times (Mar 5, 2013)

This is my most prized soda bottle!
 D.T. Sweeny was the first soda bottler in Key West!
 I sold a twin to this bottle last year to a fellow member for $300.







[/IMG]


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 5, 2013)

I had one but I sold it for a song to a fellow forum member because I knew he would treasure it more than me and I used the $ to buy my wife a present that brought tears to her eyes.....priceless


----------



## Ronjcoke (Mar 5, 2013)

Do you have any extra bottles for sale?
 Thanks,
 Ronnie Jackson (Ronjcoke)


----------



## februarystarskc (Mar 5, 2013)

This is my most valuable, BUT not my favorite.  I have a 1915 hobbleskirt Coke from Charlotte that has an applied top.  I think that one is my favorite. 

 This bottle is the only hutchinson-style Pepsi. From Escambia Bottling Co, Pensacola, FL. Circa 1910.

 thank you
 -Kevin


----------



## MrSchulz (Mar 5, 2013)

My god that Pepsi is beautiful.  I revaluated my collection and determined I do have a bottle more valuable.  It is a slugplate crown top transition bottle applied crown with EW Vol Pel & CO embossed on bottom one of only 3 known from Iowa bottling co Clinton.  One did sell 4 years ago for $600 dollars at auction


----------



## jarhead67 (Mar 5, 2013)

"Birch Beer" I'm trying to picture that taste in my mind. Nice collection of survivor labeled bottles!


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 5, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: jarhead67
> 
> "Birch Beer" I'm trying to picture that taste in my mind. Nice collection of survivor labeled bottles!


 
 'Birch Beer', had it one time.................that's all it took to make it the last time. NASTY.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 5, 2013)

They could have drank soda out of it.

PUCE


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 5, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> They could have drank soda out of it.
> 
> PUCE


 
 Rick we are looking for bottles w/ value.............not ugly pieces of junk.


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Mar 5, 2013)

My CARPENTER & COBB KNICKERBOCKER SODA WATER SARATOGA SPRINGS  Iron pontil


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 6, 2013)

I want to thank everyone who has contributed so far and encourage others to participate as well. Its great to see all of those special and valuable soda bottles that for many of us I'm sure took years to hunt down and accumulate. The Country Boy I posted involved a ten year search that finally came about due to a trade with another collector. Had it not been for my having a bottle he wanted and vice versa, I might still be looking for one because of their scarcity. Which brings me to another aspect of rare and valuable bottles that involves the elation we experience once they are acquired, accompanied by the aspect of almost forgetting you even have them later on. For the first week following the acquisition of my Country Boy all I could do was to admire it, almost being afraid to handle it for fear of it getting scratched or accidently broken. But now, two years later, it seems I rarely even look at it anymore except to occasionally dust it off. But that doesn't mean I don't still covenant it, because I truly do. It just means there might be some truth to the old adage which states "familiarity breeds indifference." However, and this is the weird part, if something were to happen to my Country Boy to cause damage or if it were to turn up missing or stolen, you can be certain I would have a total breakdown and start crying like a school girl with her ponytails caught in a wringer washer. The moral of my story is this - never take for granted those select few bottles in our collections that we consider our favorites and most valuable - its possible you may never find another one.

 Thanks again to all.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 6, 2013)

Just for the heck of it, here's my "second" most valuable and favorite soda bottle. Its a Don Diego from San Diego Soda Works - 1949 - highly desirable locally - and valued at $150+ in near-mint condition. It just so happens there is one on eBay right now that's in pretty rough shape with a starting bid of $50.00 and a "Buy It Now" for $100.00. It will be interesting to see if someone purchases it. Based on the condition, I consider the price slightly high. If I didn't already have the one pictured below, the most I would likely pay for the eBay example is maybe $25.00.

 Ebay link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Don-Diego-Beverages-acl-1942-San-Diego-VRARE-sodas-soda-pop-/370773057978?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D6055173159182325811%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D370773057978%26

 Mine is a grade 9.0 and valued at about $125.00


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 6, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 LOl that is worth more then your whole trailer


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Mar 6, 2013)

OMG watch out !! that house in the background is about to fall over . .  []




> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> They could have drank soda out of it.
> 
> PUCE


----------



## fishnuts (Mar 6, 2013)

Easily, my entrant is the same as the previous time, previous thread.
 Embossed Mickey Mouse Beverages.  Listed in the deco soda bottle book, I believe, for $1200...Forgive my lack of hustle in acquiring anything better...lol.  I do have great new info on these bottles and can't recall is I've shared yet.

 This past year I put together a suite of photos concerning this bottle in order to share with others that also have a copy.  I now know of three Mickey bottles.  They are all  from different homes and collectors!  And no two are alike!  Two embossed and one acl!  True!  The story of the suit, etc.  is likely fable.  Or a very aggressive attorney to have chased and chased...  

 Enjoy!


----------



## februarystarskc (Mar 6, 2013)

These are my 1915 cokes.  I try to specialize in the blank/script bottoms but are really hard to find in good condition.  I'm not sure how long the script bottom hobbleskirts were in production but it couldn't have been long.


----------



## februarystarskc (Mar 6, 2013)

the bottoms


----------



## jarhead67 (Mar 6, 2013)

Steinke & Kornahrens 8-side Charleston SC soda. Has a repaired top, but done very well. Still my best soda out of the few I have.


----------



## jarhead67 (Mar 6, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  jarhead67
> 
> Steinke & Kornahrens 8-side Charleston SC soda. Has a repaired top, but done very well. Still my best soda out of the few I have.


 

 Ooops.....


----------



## jarhead67 (Mar 6, 2013)

Love these cobalts


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 6, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Uncle_Jarvis
> 
> OMG watch out !! that house in the background is about to fall over . .  []
> 
> ...


 
 I wish it would it would then I wouldn't  have to pay the bills.


----------



## antlerman23 (Mar 6, 2013)

my most valuble soda bottle cant hold a match to any of the others posted, but it is my best, and i love showing it off!
 a Rochester Bottling Works hutch from my hometown of Rochester Minnesota. i paid almost $30 for it, but another one sold on ebay for over $40 so i think i did ok


----------



## jarhead67 (Mar 6, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  antlerman23
> 
> my most valuble soda bottle cant hold a match to any of the others posted, but it is my best, and i love showing it off!
> a Rochester Bottling Works hutch from my hometown of Rochester Minnesota. i paid almost $30 for it, but another one sold on ebay for over $40 so i think i did ok


 

 Rochester. Nice town. You dig much around there? That's a great looking hutch, I'd pay $30-40 for it. Being from your hometown, makes it easy. They used every bit of that slug plate too.


----------



## MisterSilverSearcher (Mar 6, 2013)

Well, right now I don't really have an rare/expensive bottle. But I know a guy over in Clarksburg that has a Charleston, WV Celery=Cola hutch and if it's real I'll most likely buy it. Then that will be my prized to date.


----------



## antlerman23 (Mar 6, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: jarhead67
> Rochester. Nice town. You dig much around there? That's a great looking hutch, I'd pay $30-40 for it. Being from your hometown, makes it easy. They used every bit of that slug plate too.


 Thank you! [] i have actually never dug for bottles! it is on my summer 2013 bucket list though!  and are you saying you are from rochester? just wondering, because there are very few diggers around here.


----------



## jarhead67 (Mar 6, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  antlerman23
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hey antlerman. Sorry for the confusing post. I'm from Robbinsdale, north side of the cities. I never dug in Minnesota except as a kid digging worms and found a pile of cobalt bromos and milk glass jar lids. Probably an old 20's/30's dump. I'm in Missouri now. Just now getting back into things. Mostly buying right now to cure myself of the empty spaces around the house. Hoping to dig around here this summer. I have an old farm dump on my property, but so far only Prohibition era stuff. 

 I dug a Schusters Malt Extract from Rochester out of the old Ogden dump north of Salt Lake City when I lived out there. Crown top bottle. Probably nothing special, but I was amazed at finding it all the way out in Utah where finding ANYTHING with alcohol in it was a chore. 

 I grab what ever Minnesota bottles I can when I like them. I'm concentrating on the Iron Range right now (Biwabik, Hibbing, Virginia, etc.). Duluth too. I see Minnesota Digger and you (sorry, I'm slow at catching on to names) are about the only northlanders on here. Short digging season up that way. You going to that show this month? Was hoping to drive up for it, but I'm wanting to hit St. Louis and will more than likely be trying to mow grass in the snow for money after that trip.


----------



## antlerman23 (Mar 6, 2013)

i will be at the show! the shusters malt extract is a common bottle, but i dont have one yet. they come with a blob top as well. 
 if you plan on coming to the show, pm me so i know who to look for! 
 just wondering, did you buy that hibbing hutch off ebay recently? it was NICE!
 sorry if us northlanders are hijacking your thread, Bob. [&:]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 6, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  antlerman23
> 
> sorry if us northlanders are hijacking your thread, Bob. [&:]Â


 
 No problemo. In fact, I actually enjoy side chats. [sm=thumbup1.gif]

 Speaking of which, I have been watching this eBay bottle for a week and it just closed about an hour ago. I would dearly liked to have won it but I bowed out when it reached $200.00. In fact, no one won it because the seller's reserve was not met even with someone's last minute bid of $261.85. I suspect the reserve was set at $300.00. My primary interest these days is with Cowboy / Indian / Western acls and the "Treasure State" bottle from Billings, Montana would have made a nice addition to my collection not to mention that had I won it at $200.00 it would now tie for my most valuable bottle. Oh well, I'm sure I will get a another chance at the bottle just as soon as the seller relist it. Hopefully next time he will lower the reserve.

 eBay Link:

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-TREASURE-STATE-ACL-PAINTED-LABEL-SODA-BOTTLE-BILLINGS-MONTANA-COWBOY-/140923134859?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=hjrFuRMUysj%252BtbM03aM7maBq%252FUk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

 SPB

 Currently on my "Want List" ~ I just love them Western acls with the Cowboy & Indian graphics.


----------



## digdug (Mar 7, 2013)

I did not realize that the Treasure State bottle was worth so much. I bought this one with a 'Best Offer', under $20.     http://www.ebay.com/itm/390545440481?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

 The label has a few issues. I was able to get the rust stains off using Bar Keepers Friend.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 7, 2013)

digdug ~

 I suspect the majority of the bids on the Treasure State bottle were from local collectors who either live in Billings, Montana or near there. Plus the condition helped bump it up a notch or two. I think its like a lot of the bottles shared on this thread in that certain bottles, like my Country Boy, are worth more in the city of their origin than they are elsewhere. Even though I said I bowed out at $200.00, my true comfort zone on the Treasure State bottle was about $75.00 to $100.00. The individuals who bid on it probably got caught up in a frenzy which often happens with bottles that you just gotta have. I'm sure most of us have done that a time or two. Rick Sweeney's 2002 acl book list the Treasure State bottle as "Very Rare."

 Bob


----------



## RCO (Mar 7, 2013)

my most valuable bottle and first bottle i ever found as a kid a 30 oz muskoka dry ginger ale bottle , muskoka dry bottles for that period aren't rare but 30 oz bottles with such a good acl are . i know the current owners for the company have another one but other than that haven't seen this exact bottle around at any antique stores or available for sale , it also has the original cap still attached . not sure of its exact value but wouldn't be for sale anyways .


----------



## root beer madness (Mar 8, 2013)

Twang 1958 chicago 12oz


----------



## Anthonicia (Mar 8, 2013)

Have 3 at about the same value.  Well, paid $200 for all 3.  2 are early Wilson, NC pepsi's.  One an amber straight side, the other a slug plate Woodard Bros.  My favorite is still the Barney and Alley Mountain Dew (below),


----------



## zecritr (Mar 8, 2013)

those hills are sweet 
 thanks for showing them[sm=thumbup1.gif][sm=thumbup.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## #1twin (Mar 9, 2013)

Out of these Barq's bottles, the Biloxi Artesian Bottling Works w/CocaCola on the shoulder, is my most exspensive  soda bottle. You would have a hard time getting one for less than $1,200. A Barq's family member told me someone offered him one for $2,000.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 9, 2013)

#1twin:

 Great lineup.

 If possible, howz about a singled out/close up of the Barq's/Coca Cola bottle?

 Gracias'

 Bob


----------



## tangomango (Mar 10, 2013)

My Frui-Miz from Spartanburg SC,   just recently got these from an auction site.


----------



## zecritr (Mar 10, 2013)

very sweet


----------



## LC (Mar 10, 2013)

That Spartanburg bottle is quite attractive .


----------



## epackage (Mar 10, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm surprised to hear this Pat, it was a very popular flavor when I was a kid... Been a long time though, I need to see if I can find it and try it again...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 10, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I need to see if I can find it and try it again...


 
*Bevmo* ...

 http://www.bevmo.com/Shop/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=12982


----------



## epackage (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm gonna grab a bottle tomorrow Bob and try it, normally I get the Creamy Red Birch but haven't had regular birch in forever. The Creamy Red Birch is the most popular of all the flavors and it's great on tap, last time I had the regular birch was when I used to mix it with Budweiser and drink mugs of Bud & Birch. I could drink them all day and night...

 This is the BEST!! *and it's a PATERSON soda originally!!!*


----------



## epackage (Mar 11, 2013)

The original....







*Boylan Timeline 

 1891
 Pharmacist William Boylan creates an elixir in his Paterson, NJ apothecary. This serum is a derivative of birch trees. He names it Boylan's Birch.  
 1900
 Boylan teams up with local politician Jonathan Sturr and starts the Boylan & Sturr Bottling Company.  
 1901
 Boylan buys out his partner and continues to formulate and bottle flavored carbonated soft-drinks.  
 1920
 Prohibition is enacted and Boylan makes use of unused beer barrels by filling them with his most popular flavor. He calls this Boylan's Draught Birch Beer.  
 1934
 Prohibition is repealed and the Boylan family sees more opportunity in the distribution of hard liquor and beer. By the late 1930s, they exit the soda business by selling the formulas and the sole route to its driver, Frank Fiorina.  
 1940
 Competition increases to the point where Fiorina is no longer able to turn a profit with his bottling line. He closes it down and for the next 30 years earns a living by manufacturing and distributing Boylan's Draught Birch Beer to taverns in Passaic County, New Jersey.  
 1978
 Fiorina's grandsons, Ronald and Mark, begin to take over the operation of the business. Through the 1980s they grow sales to over $1 million by expanding into the manufacturing of a full line of fountain syrups. However by 1992, with profit margins shrinking, they are forced to focus back on their â€œflagship brandâ€, Boylan's Birch Beer.  
 1993
 Boylan's Original and Creamy Red Birch Beers are bottled in 12 ounce highly decorated glass bottles. These products are sold to the marketplace via outside wholesalers.  
 1995
 Not to be so dependent on outside wholesalers, the Boylan Bottling Company takes over the responsibility of distributing its products. this move prompts the company to expand its line of available flavors. In September the first two traditional sodas â€“ Black Cherry and Ginger Ale are introduced. This comes to be known as the â€œBottleworksâ€ line.  
 1996
 Overwhelming success at the Interbev â€™96 trade show in Houston, Texas and requests from its distributors in other states encourage the company to extend the flavors in the â€œBottleworksâ€ line.  
 1997
 In June three new flavors â€“ Boylan Bottleworks Orange, Grape, and Creme â€“ are rolled out to rave reviews.  
 1998
 Boylan Bottling Company enters the increasingly popular category of root beers by releasing its two latest flavors - Boylan Bottleworks Root Beer and Diet Root Beer â€“ at the fancy food show in New York City.  
 2000
 To stifle the ever increasing imitation of their products, Boylan designs a proprietary bottle mold reminiscent of their bottle from the 1940s. They also retooled their Birch Beer and Bottleworks logos to resemble this era.  
 2001
 In acknowledging the demand for zero calorie beverages that are not artificially sweetened, Boylan Bottling Company bottles a pure seltzer in addition to a natural orange and a natural lemon seltzer.  
 2003
 A diet version of the two best selling Bottleworks flavors â€“ Black Cherry and Creme â€“ are introduced to the marketplace in the spring of 2003. A super-premium cola and diet cola were released in the summer of 2003.  
 2004
 In recognizing the growing number of supermarkets which only stock natural and organic foods, Boylan reformulates four of its best selling flavors to meet the all-natural requirements. Under its "The Natural Kind" label, Boylan rolls out its Black Cherry, Creme, Root Beer, and Cane Cola produced without artificial flavors, artificial colors, and any preservatives.  
 2005
 Boylan Bottling Co. continues to expand its Bottleworks line of vintage sodas by introducing Boylan Bottleworks Orange Cream. This product is a creative combination of our very popular Orange flavor and the smooth delicate taste of our Creme soda.  *


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 11, 2013)

Jim / epackage ~

 Great info and I really like the Hutch. Let us know how it taste and if it is as good as you remember it.

 About 30 minutes ago I won this Big Chief on eBay. Its not my most valuable bottle but I just had to have it. I love them Big Chief's and haven't bought one in quite a while.

  http://www.ebay.com/itm/WESTERN-BIG-CHIEF-INDIAN-ACL-PAINTED-LABEL-SODA-BOTTLE-ROCK-SPRINGS-WYOMING-/281074099456?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=hjrFuRMUysj%252BtbM03aM7maBq%252FUk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

 Rock Springs, Wyoming ~ Sparkling near-mint condition ... [sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 11, 2013)

If it wasn't damaged it would probably be my most valuable soda. A BIM script-embossed "Coca Cola Bottling Co. Peoria, ILL" with the proper font "Hires" brand embossed on the other side. Never seen even pieces of another. Dug presumably common ones shaped the same embossed only with the "Hires" side and the other side with ribbing but no embossed wording or location/bottling company info. Also found damaged examples of the rather less appealing semi-bowling pin block-letter amber versions, but am pretty sure this one is way better. Hope to dig a good one someday. Post-1905.


----------



## zecritr (Mar 11, 2013)

Very Very Nice Both on The hires/Coca and the big chief  Nice Win


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 12, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> ... there is one on eBay right now that's in pretty rough shape with a starting bid of $50.00 and a "Buy It Now" for $100.00. It will be interesting to see if someone purchases it. Based on the condition, I consider the price slightly high. If I didn't already have one, the most I would likely pay for the eBay example is maybe $25.00.
> 
> Ebay link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Don-Diego-Beverages-acl-1942-San-Diego-VRARE-sodas-soda-pop-/370773057978?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D6055173159182325811%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D370773057978%26


 
*Don Diego Beverages ~ San Diego, CA.*

 This bottle ended up receiving one bid and sold for $50.00, which tells me it's still in demand in just about any condition ...

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Don-Diego-Beverages-acl-1942-San-Diego-VRARE-sodas-soda-pop-/370773057978?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=hjrFuRMUysj%252BtbM03aM7maBq%252FUk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 12, 2013)

Pic of eBay bottle / label ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 12, 2013)

The label on my bottle for comparison ...


----------



## ncbred (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## CaptainSandune (Aug 19, 2013)

This one is tough to find and pretty pricy.  Allen Moore Rye Whiskey jug from the Lewis Bear Co. Pensacola FL


----------



## jblaylock (Aug 19, 2013)

You guys have some great bottles.  After seeing those, I realize I really don't have any really rare/expensive bottles.  The most valuable one I had was a MD Barney & Ally bottle that I sold.  I do have a Double Drum Danville KY Pepsi that books for 200+ mint, but mine has damage.


----------



## digger mcdirt (Aug 19, 2013)

I am late on this one but here's a few of my rarer embossed. All of these are West Tn  Cokes and Pepsi's with a few rare bottling works in them. I dug them all they are some of less than 10 known Cokes and some of less than 5 know (example high low slugplated Lexington Tn this is the only one known of , it I turned down $1500) . Also some rare Cokes from Trenton Tn , Milan Tn , Humboldt Tn, Lexington Tn and some rare colors from Jackson and Memphis Tn. I also have 3 Clifton Tenn's which are x rare . My rarest ACL's are a Birdie and some locals that there is one know of (example Big Ben from Jackson Tenn ) I have 2950 soda bottles on display but also collect Meds Bitters Milks etc. Plus I dig and collect Civil War relics and have a room with those on display. Hard to say really what bottle is the rarest as that really is according to area. Some that are listed in the books as very rare are really no rarer than others from other areas (example Big Ben ).


----------



## goodman1966 (Aug 19, 2013)

My most valuable to me. Dug them from my hometown dump. Jackson straight side. Ice blue 1915 hobble skirt. W.W. Lakes celery (root) applied top


----------



## cokebottle1916 (Aug 20, 2013)

Here is my best Bottle. 1916 Contest bottle one of one known. Perfect condition, email me I will send pictures......  Now is a good time for an update on my bottle. Sorry no picture . I don't know how to post a picture. Anyone can post a picture if they want to help.  Thanks to this site I have had more interest in my bottle than I ever dreamed. I have had several offers but have not accepted any offers. Most have come from over seas and I am not comfortable with a sale like that yet. So thanks for all the help. Gary


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 20, 2013)

Gary ~

 I hope all is well in bottleland. Here's a pic of your 1916 Graham Glass Company Coca Cola prototype bottle that was a contender at the 1916 Coca Cola convention in Atlanta, Georgia.

 Bob


----------



## ACLbottles (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey, I was reading through this thread, and I noticed epackage's post about Brookdale bottles. Not my most valuable, but I decided to post mine, just to show epackage. It's an 8 oz acl bottle with no flavor listed.


----------



## ACLbottles (Aug 20, 2013)

Might as well post my most valuable, too. It's not nearly as valuable as some others on this thread, but it's my most valuable and my favorite. It's a raised letter Dr. Pepper bottle from San Antonio, misspelled San Antonia.


----------



## ACLbottles (Aug 20, 2013)

Here's a closeup.


----------



## cokebottle1916 (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks Bob for the picture. One of these day I wioll learn to post a picture. Tks again. Gary


----------



## epackage (Aug 20, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  ACLbottles
> 
> Hey, I was reading through this thread, and I noticed epackage's post about Brookdale bottles. Not my most valuable, but I decided to post mine, just to show epackage. It's an 8 oz acl bottle with no flavor listed.


 I like it, it's a variant that has eluded me so far...


----------

